
The Prescient Joel on Software - firasd
https://medium.com/@firasd/things-i-read-on-joel-on-software-that-came-true-cd201c03cf58
======
AstroJetson
He is one of my favorite writers. Cash flow is something that is super
important in every business. He talks about cash flow in a few of his posts.

I wish in the business economics class that I took at University the professor
came in and talk about cash flow every other week. Because running out of cash
is the worst. Trader Joe's doesn't really care that I have a million plus in
receivables, they are unhappy because my debit card got declined.

